# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  sharing donk,  siapa aja memelihara koi di bak fiber,?

## SD4R7O

Para om2 koi-s, mohon sharing donk apakah ada yg memelihara koi di bak fiber? Apa aja kendala
atau masalah yg muncul, n apakah skrg msh tetap ada msalahnya atau koi2nya pada sehat2 aja berenang di bak fiber?
Trus filter seperti apa yg dibutuhkan utk bak fiber, secara DIY?

Thanks..

----------


## setsuna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

ada kawan termasuk founding member kois, keeping di bak oval populasi kalo gak salah 6 ekor, terakhir mati 2, tambah titipan dari saya 3 ekor, ikan nya paling kecil 50cm tapi body tebal, yg lain sekitar 65-70cm ab..

4 bln ikan kost di sana body jd tebal..
filter cuma filter kaca yg ditumpangin di pinggir atas bak fiber plus baki shower di tengah bak ditopang besi siku, isi bioball cuma bbrp puluh aja tiap krat nya...









> Ada yg bisa posting foto bak fiber n filternya? Terima kasih..

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setsuna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

> ikutan nimbrung om..
> cuma mau kasih saran aja om darjo..napa ga coba pake kolam terpal..selain lebih economis entar suatu saat kalo ga di pakai bisa ringkes juga.. apa pake limer om..cuma alo ini aga mahal dr terpal..


klo pake terpal, mesti buat rangkanya jg kan? gw udah putusin buat kolam semen aja,.. coz dr segi costnya lbih murah dibanding buat fiber disini... ukuran sih sekitar 2,1 x 1,5 x 0,6,. kolam indoor, jadi gk begitu kenak matahari,.. klo beli bak fiber yg sudah jadi lebih kecil lg ukurannya,.. kurang bgus lagi,..  walaupun kecil, tpi brharap ikan dapat berkembang dengan baik dan sehat.. akan dijaga deh jumlah ikannya jg.. hehehe... makasih ya om atas masukannya semua...
ini rencana kolamnya, lebih besar dr bak fiber yang direncanakan awal,..

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blitzsw20

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

> maap saya newbie banget ingin bertanya apa bener ikan ga tahan lama d bak fiber?
> klo iya alasannya mengapa karna saya ingin beli bak fiber n d taruh d luar ruangan 
> mohon masukannya pak


g juga om sy punya temen plihara ikan di bak fiber udah lama n ikannya sehat2 om semua tergantung perawatan juga om...

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zoov

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asagita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anshiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> bener sekali om, masa bikin kolam rumah seperti bak fiber ukurannya.. jadi tunggu beli rumah baru aja dengan lahan besar,.. hehehe.... nih sharing kolam bak fiber saya.. sudah berjalan 2-3 bulan la, lupa,.. ikan sehat dan lincah, malah pertumbuhan ada yang bagus tuh.... filter bertambah trus, airnya sudah bertambah jernih jg (drpd awalnya agak keruh... video agak gelap)
> 
> 
> minta komentarnya ya...


mantap nih.... yang penting jaga kualitas airnya. jangan berbau amis dan berbusa. Ganti air tiap hari 10%....

----------


## ljohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudichau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudichau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

